# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: گرفتن اطلاعات از url

## xdevelop

سلام

من میخوام اطلاعات داخل url زیر رو که به صورت جیسون نوشته شده رو با متد file_get_contents بگیرم و نمایش بدم:

https://www.virustotal.com/ui/search...wnload.com.apk


من با استفاده از file_get_contents اطلاعات سایت رو میگیرم و echo میکنم.اما هیچ چیزی نمایش داده نمیشه.
البته قبلش اطلاعات رو json_decode میکنم اما بازم نمیشه.
قبل از این،اطلاعات رو با استفاده از file_get_contents از یو آر ال های دیگه گرفتم ولی نمیدونم چرا نمیتونه اطلاعات این آدرس رو دریافت کنه.

از curl هم استفاده کردم ولی بازم نشد.

--------
حالا سوال من اینکه چطور اطلاعات url زیر رو بگیرم و نمایش بدم؟
https://www.virustotal.com/ui/search?query=http://cdn.p30download.com/?b=p30dl-mobile&f=Asphalt.Nitro.v1.7.1a.mod_p30download.com  .apk

----------


## maarek

شما باید از API خود virustotal استفاده کنید به این صفحه مراجعه کنید :
https://developers.virustotal.com/v2.0/reference

----------

